# Herblelife dieat



## Lisa Ellen (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello I’m a type 2 dieabetic can I do the herblelife dieat


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 29, 2021)

Lisa Ellen said:


> Hello I’m a type 2 dieabetic can I do the herblelife dieat


Welcome to the forum
I have looked at their website and cannot find any information as to the carbohydrate content of their products, there are products which are low calorie and probably equate to the other low calorie shake type diets. Some people do have experience of using those but I have not heard mention of the one you have.
So the answer is it may be OK but you could contact them to ask for the information. 
Have a look at the forum to get an idea of how people have found that type of diet. It would probably not be for the long term and you would still need to be able to find a regime with more normal low carb foods and meals.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Lisa Ellen 

Diabetes UK does not recommend the use of herbal remedies and supplements as there is not enough evidence that they are safe and effective for people with diabetes to use.

There is more information here:





						Herbal and food supplements
					

Many people rely on traditional herbal and complementary remedies, which are said to help with blood glucose control. These remedies can be homemade or bought from local shops, and while they may have benefits, they should not be a substitute for your medications.




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




Unfortunately often these sorts of products are often heavily promoted, with elaborate promises, and a high price tag, but there is little independent peer-reviewed evidence that they will have any positive effect.

We have a number of members who have managed to lose weight very effectively with a number of different approaches.

Hopefully comparing notes with them will give you some encouragement and ideas.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 29, 2021)

Lisa Ellen said:


> Hello I’m a type 2 dieabetic can I do the herblelife dieat


I can't find any information about the nutrition in the shakes - and it looks rather expensive.
I tied a similar diet - not that one, and found that when I did not lose weight I was encouraged to buy more different produces to add into the scheme - and I still did not lose weight.
However - as you are a type two diabetic, it might be a better option to concentrate on your blood glucose levels than your weight.
How is your control? Do you test after eating?


----------



## ukjohn (Jul 29, 2021)

I shudder every time I see the name Herbalife. I lived in the USA for several years where the founder of this franchise lives, I became an agent for them where this was a big thing, all they were interested in was getting more agents because each agent made commission from each new member. 
As for the products they do no harm but you can find items just as good on the Supermarket shelf for less than half the price.

John.


----------



## Docb (Jul 29, 2021)

Interesting @ukjohn.  I did take a look at the website and my immediate reaction was... pyramid selling!  The total absence of any nutritional information would be enough to dismiss it for me.


----------



## travellor (Jul 29, 2021)

I did a shake diet.
I just used the Tesco own brand, they worked well for me.


----------

